# Osciloscopio Bluetooth [Idea]



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2011)

La idea es hacer una tarjeta de osciloscopio pequeña, a pilas y bajas prestaciones que se comunique con un pc via bluetooth.
Bueno, podría ser un osciloscopio o un datalogger, algo que comunique el mundo real con un pc.
Pues si, es una idea que me ronda hace tiempo, primero pensé en hacer un osciloscopio usb, pero de eso ya hay. Bluetooth tendría ventajas y desventajas (como siempre)
La idea es captar del mundo real "lo que se pueda" y mostrarlo en un PC(Tablet/PDA/smartphone

Ventajas

Garantía absoluta de no-destrucción del PC puede que se funda el "blutuloscopio" pero el PC no
Podría funcionar con cualquier teléfono inteligente con el soft adecuado
Precio contenido
Fácilmente transportable
Fácil de dejar en un sitio poco accesible y mirar el resultado cómodamente a unos pocos m

Inconvenientes

La comunicación BT es lenta (pero mas lento soy yo interpretando los datos)
Que se me olvide por ahí
Velocidad de muestreo ridícula (depende de lo que estés mirando será o no importante)

Con todos los "peros" que tiene, que no son pocos, he comprado el pack inicial para empezar a trastear, de paso practico con un arduino que nunca he tenido uno y hago algo con bluetooth que nunca lo he hecho.

En realidad es solo un proyectillo para desoxidar un poco mi alma electrónica, que hace un lustro que no hago nada nuevo, creo yo.
Se admiten todo tipo de comentarios, críticas, ideas etc.

De momento 6,70$ (BT) + 16,90$ (A.nano) = 23,60$ = 17,32€ (todavía no se ha ido de madre)


----------



## electroandres (Nov 21, 2011)

Me parece muiy buena idea, no se nada de protocolos de comunicacion, pero estaria encantado en ayudarte en lo que pueda.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2011)

En principio es como si hubiese un rs232 entre ambos, con sus ventajas e inconvenientes.


----------



## seaarg (Nov 22, 2011)

La velocidad no deberia ser un problema, ya que el osciloscopio puede almacenar datos en una sram, digamos de 32k a alta velocidad y luego transferirlos por bluetooth en vez de usb, por ej.

Obviamente complica las cosas pero tendrias algo muy versatil.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2011)

De momento me voy a conformar con lo que hay; 32kB de flash, 1kB de ram y 512bytes de eeprom.
Voy a ver que se puede hacer y luego veré que hago.
Respecto a la operación de captura sería tres posibles modos:

A demanda desde el pc; el pc pide un dato y le contesta el "animalito". Límite = 2 x velocidad de transmisión + tiempo de conversión, osea leeeento
Modo On-line que sería captura y envío continuo, esto está limitado por la velocidad máxima que cero que son para el BT 200 y pico kbps que significan unos 20kB/s mas o menos
El modo de captura local y transmisión después, en principio aquí se podría ir "a tope" sin pegas. Limitado por el "a tope" del micro que creo que no es para despeinarse y por la ram disponible.

Mi idea de elaboración es:

Conocer el arduino
Capturar cosas a 5V 
Comunicación serie por cable
Conocer el módulo BT y comunicación BT
Adaptar las entradas a "cualquier" tensión y hacer una fuente/portapilas etc
De momento estoy en el 1 aunque le doy alguna vuelta a todo.

Del punto 5 ¿Alguien sabe si se puede hacer fácilmente un amplificador controlado por tensión, de ganancia "programable" o lo que es lo mismo un multiplicador?
De momento he encontrado en el foro el datasheet del AD633 que parece que es lo que necesito pero no se si será fácilmente comprable.
¿Se puede hacer con un simple AO? Por lo que he visto no, solo he visto propuestas de realimentación con una LDR que se vea imuminada por un led que es el factor de multiplicación. El resto de circuitos eran bastante complejos con transistores.

¿Tendría sentido algo así, siendo los interruptores los cuatro que hay en un 4066?


----------



## Virtroon (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola scooter.

Los AD633 son faciles de conseguir, tienen un precio de aproximadamente unos US$6 y son muy faciles de manejar.

Parece que quieres que tu osciloscopio tenga un autorango, algo que se  me había ocurrido es primero usar una entrada de adc junto a un divisor  resistivo y deacuerdo a la amplitud, sacar una señal pwm filtrada para  manejar el AD633. Esta entrada de adc sería diferente a la que quieras  usar para el osciloscopio. No se que tan facil sería hacer esto usando  solo electronica analogica.

No te olvides de proteger las entradas adc, una forma sería con un diodo zener.

Saludos...


----------



## electroandres (Nov 22, 2011)

Mira, para hacer la medicion, primero debes tomar un porsentaje de la tension a medir (porque si medis 10 v, con un conversor AD del micro, lo volas) una vez eso, rectificas la onda con un RECTIFICADOR DE PRECISION (es ocmo un rectificador pero CASI sin caida), y luego, un simple sistema de muestreo, sample and hold (o algo asi) y con eso tendrias la tension para medir.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2011)

Lo bueno que tiene poner un operacional o lo que sea es que la tensión de salida no será superior a la de la alimentación. El AO saturará y deformará la señal, pero no sacará mas. Supongo que con un AD663 igual.
La idea es poner la escala manualmente, no es necesario que sea autorango pero si que se debería de poder seleccionar desde el PC, la caja del "blutuloscopio" solo tendría un interruptor de encendido y un pulsador para emparejar, nada mas.
Lo del PWM no me convence, si no se filtra adecuadamente saldría un churro, prefiero hacer un sumador ponderado como DAC, a fin de cuentas un osciloscopio tiene unas 10 escalas, así que con 4 bits de salida sobran y de momento me sobran salidas.
Habida cuenta de que la circuitería de adaptación de señal es algo compleja es probable que solo use una entrada de ADC y que multiplexe la seña de entrada, que pase por el multiplicador y luego a una única entrada digital. A fin de cuentas el micro tiene un solo ADC con lo que solo puede hacer una medición, y si hay que poner dos multiplicadores y dos DAC creo que mejor poner el multiplexor analógico al principio.
De todos modos veré precios y disponibilidad de un modo u otro y luego decidiré.
Pensaba poner una referencia para el AO a 1/2 de VCC y así medir tensiones positivas y negativas, me da igual si el amplificador invierte, ya que lo puede "enderezar" fácilmente por soft.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 22, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> ...Del punto 5 ¿Alguien sabe si se puede hacer fácilmente un amplificador controlado por tensión, de ganancia "programable" o lo que es lo mismo un multiplicador?
> De momento he encontrado en el foro el datasheet del AD633 que parece que es lo que necesito pero no se si será fácilmente comprable.
> ¿Se puede hacer con un simple AO? Por lo que he visto no, solo he visto propuestas de realimentación con una LDR que se vea imuminada por un led que es el factor de multiplicación. El resto de circuitos eran bastante complejos con transistores.
> 
> ¿Tendría sentido algo así, siendo los interruptores los cuatro que hay en un 4066?


Por supuesto que se puede. Aunque otro tema sería su efecto en la distorsión y respuesta en frecuencia.

Si querés tomar ideas de circuitos ajenos, el link es el manual del osciloscopio DS0201 .
Es un osciloscopio de prestaciones *MUY limitadas*, pero de bajo costo (58USD pelado en DX) , portátil y del tamaño de un teléfono.  Algo práctico para medición y control en baja frecuencia.

Al circuito hay que verldespués tranquilo, porque usa un 4051 de manera medio extraña, como si utilizara algunas llaves para calibración o corrección de offsets.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 23, 2011)

Ya conocía ese osciloscopio de DX, al final el mío seguro que sale mas caro... pero ¿y lo que me entretengo?
Lo que no conocía era el circuito interno, lo miraré a ver que saco. Gracias por la info.

Editado, lo he estado mirando y parece que lo que hace es pasar la señal por un "divisor programable" y después por un amplificador (U5B) ganancia 5 y por un seguidor, "centrador" de tensión (U5A) ganancia 1. V0 que es la tensión de referencia de U5A sale de un pin PB11 del micro, así supongo que se puede seleccionar si se quiere la masa en el 0 y todo el ADC en positivo o la masa a 1/2 de Vcc y la mitad positivo y la mitad negativo.
Igual es mejor idea que el multiplicador; primero se divide y luego se multiplica...


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 23, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Ya conocía ese osciloscopio de DX, al final el mío seguro que sale mas caro... pero ¿y lo que me entretengo?...


 Ya sé, además no es lo mismo. 

Este otro es el circuito del DS203, es un poco mejor.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 23, 2011)

Muchas gracias, esos esquemas me darán bastantes ideas o aproximaciones.
De momento he desempolvado el protoboard a ver que hago con las entradas analógicas. La verdar es que los ejemplos del arduino son clarísimos.


----------



## electroandres (Nov 23, 2011)

QUE BUENOS QUE ESTAN ESOS CIRCUITOS DE ENTRADA PARA EL AUTORANGO! Tengo una pregunta, el segundo amplificador operacional de la entrada analogica para que sirbe? que funsion cumple? nunca vi esa coneccion para un op amp.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 24, 2011)

Para centrar la señal a 1/2 de VCC o ponerla respecto a masa, osea para leer señales alternas o pulsantes


----------



## electroandres (Nov 24, 2011)

Una pregunta, como proteje al micro de los negativos? porque si le llega a caer alguna tension negativa, CHAU MICRO!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 1, 2011)

Bueno, la cosa avanza lento por falta de tiempo pero no me olvido.
De momento en el paso 1, 2 y 3. La verdad es que arduino es bastante sencilla y amigable.

Para el paso 5 ya tengo dos 4066 y dos 4051 para ir trasteando.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 2, 2011)

Bueno, punto 4 casi conseguido; he conseguido enviar y recibir caracteres por una UART software y el modulito bluetooth.
Según parece el firmware de ese módulo bluetooth está bastante limitado (por lo que he leído en foros) pero bueno, es lo que cuesta un max233 o menos y queda mas "elegante" comunicarse por BT.
Así, sin hacer nada de nada va a 9600 bps y la clave es 1234... de momento vale, ya miraré los comandos AT a ver si se mejora algo, de todos modos la UART por soft no va mas rápido que eso.

Ahora ya queda juntarlo todo y cocerlo a fuego lento a ver que sale.





electroandres dijo:


> Una pregunta, como proteje al micro de los negativos? porque si le llega a caer alguna tension negativa, CHAU MICRO!



Se supone que un operacional conectado a 0~5V no puede sacar mas ni menos de eso, solo se aproximará.


----------



## electroandres (Dic 3, 2011)

pero si lo conectas a esas tensiones, tu rango llegaria hasta un 90% de 5v. Ademas, no podrias ver las partes negativas y en un osciloscopio, es muy importante. Al menos que la montes sobre una continua de 2V, pero el rango se te reduce a la mitad.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 3, 2011)

Eso es lo que voy a hacer, una referencia a 2,5V.
El rango espero que llegue a +-200V o así, para eso está el circuito acondicionador; baja o sube la tensión a voluntad. A voluntad de 0 a 5V.


----------



## electroandres (Dic 3, 2011)

referencia a 2.5? deberia ser a 2. Porque el opamp no te va a entregar 5 a la salida, como mucho un 90%, y para que este en igualdad tanto la parte positiva y negativa, yo pondria una tension de 2v.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 4, 2011)

Tampoco va a dar 0V por la misma razón que no da 5V
De todas formas esa masa va a ser ajustable; un potenciometro multivuelta entre + y - con un AO seguidor de tensión en el cursor.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 4, 2011)

¿Vas a tener en cuenta las incertidumbres en la medición o solo te enfocás en obtener una forma de onda?


----------



## electroandres (Dic 4, 2011)

estaria buena que la medicion sea exacta en todo sentido, tanto en forma como el valor en si.  Habria que buscar el operacional que responda a mayor frecuencia, por lo menos que llegue a los 100k sin modificar su ganancia


----------



## Scooter (Dic 4, 2011)

Pensaba que fuese "mas o menos" exacto, ya veré como lo calibro


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 4, 2011)

Sobre el circuito adaptador, siempre tengo la misma duda con la masa (algo conceptual), si conviene conectarla directamente o no, es decir para que se entienda:





¿Se debe colocar esa resistencia limitadora?

Si lo veo desde el punto de la superposición, no debería ser necesario esa resistencia, ¿que dicen uds?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 4, 2011)

Yo pensaba hacer algo así:





Osea por una parte un seguidor de tensión para crear la referencia que se pueda ajustar.
Por otra, una gran impedancia de entrada con un divisor programable mediante el multiplexor y luego un amplificador y a la entrada analógica.
Las resistencias del multiplexor han de estar acordes a la ganancia del amplificador, este es básicamente el esquema del miniosciloscopio ya visto. Faltarían desacoples y una protección con zener o algo así por si acaso.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 4, 2011)

Mi pregunta es, ¿podés juntar la referencia de la fuente de tu osciloscopio con un nodo "flotante" de la fuente de tu señal sin necesidad de poner una R limitadora?

En tu caso, estarías agregando un potencial de 2,5v al circuito que estas midiendo, ¿eso no afectaría a dicho circuito? estoy de acuerdo que la medición no se vería afectada.

La referencia te convendría obtenerla con un zener que tenga poca incertidumbre. Un divisor te mete mucha incertidumbre.

Con respecto a tu circuito adaptador, ¿cuál es la tensión mínima de entrada que pensas medir? ¿no te convendría usar un instrumental?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 4, 2011)

Claro que no; no tienen otro punto en común.
Un osciloscopio de verdad tiene el común a tierra y lo que midas seguramente estará referido a tierra por algún lado, lo que voy a hacer no va a tener referencia a tierra, lo que aparece en el esquema es una masa, común o como le quieras llamar que estará aislado de todo.

El divisor no mete incertidumbre si no se le saca corriente, se supone que el operacional no saca corriente de la toma intermedia (lo que saca es despreciable)

Pretendo medir "lo que se pueda medir" con el material que tengo, en principio de 10mV pp a cerca de 1000V pp (osea ver la señal de 230V completa) luego ya iremos rebajando cuando tropiece con la cruda realidad. En frecuencia va a ser malillo, así que que lo sea en tensión tampoco me importa mucho.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 4, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Pretendo medir "lo que se pueda medir" con el material que tengo



Lo entiendo... se hace lo que se tiene y puede 



Scooter dijo:


> ....en principio de 10mV pp a cerca de 1000V pp (osea ver la señal de 230V completa) luego ya iremos rebajando cuando tropiece con la cruda realidad. En frecuencia va a ser malillo, así que que lo sea en tensión tampoco me importa mucho.



Ok, pero pensá que la tensión de offset te va a molestar mucho, así que si amplificas mucho vas a tener una lectura incorrecta.



> El divisor no mete incertidumbre si no se le saca corriente, se supone que el operacional no saca corriente de la toma intermedia (lo que saca es despreciable)



Si, meté y mucho, más allá de la media, que seguramente la podés ajustar, cual es la garantía, es decir:

[LATEX]V_{referencia}=V_{media}\pm V_{incertidumbre}[/LATEX]

Esa V de incertidumbre dependerá mucho de la tolerancia de las resistencias que uses e incluso con resistencias del 1% seguro te mete más incertidumbre que un buen zener y si tu referencia tiene mucha incertudumbre, esa incertidumbre la arrastras por todos lados. Por ej. un  LM385Z2.5 te metería menos incertidumbre y no creo que sea muy caro. Después tenés algo mucho mejor como el AD680JT, creo que son cosas que no salen muy caro, pero mejoran muchísimo tu medición.


----------



## electroandres (Dic 4, 2011)

con la masa virtual no se que resultados alcanzas porque nunca trabaje con ella, pero supongo que daria algo de error en la medicion. Otra cosa, fijate en el circuito del osciloscopio nano que publicaron que tiene un muy buen circuito de entrada (por lo menos de divisor de tension) y de selector de escala automatico.
La tension de referencia a la cual montar la señal a medir, la haria con un zenner, o algun circuito acitvo (transistores, diodos) para tener el menor error posible. 
Se de la existencia de operacionales para herramientas de medicion, informate sobre el asunto (cree que poseen muy alta resistencia de entrada y una gran meseta en respuesta a la frecuencia)


----------



## Scooter (Dic 11, 2011)

La cosa avanza leeeenta pero sigo haciendo cosas;
He comunicado con mi teléfono android sin problemas con el programilla: 
https://market.android.com/details?...lt#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5zZW5hLmJ0ZXJtIl0.
Supongo que habrán otros que también funcionen.

He descubierto una cosa curiosa pero lógica supongo; en el lado del bluetooth no se configura la velocidad, se ve que solo es para el lado "wired".

Aspecto actual del engendro; nada espectacular ni ordenado.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 25, 2011)

Primero Feliz Navidad a "tolmundo"

Segundo, como es un vicio indagar en la ayuda y las librerías de Arduino, se me pasó por la cabeza ponerle una tarjeta SD ya que hay librerías para SD con soporte de sdhc, con FAT32 y todo. Total que dremel en mano he modificado un usb-sd viejo que tenía (no aceptaba sdhc) y lo he convertido en un spi-sd para arduino.
Acabo de comprobar que funciona, al principio me dio guerra porque con una SD no va pero luego ha ido con una microsd a la primera.

Bueno, toda esta historia para decir que el "blutuloscopio" tendrá ranura SD, eso le da algún uso mas; se puede dejar donde sea tomando datos por meses hasta que llene una SDHC de 32GB... 
Si las SD son SPI, debe de bastar poner otra línea de CS para poder poner dos SDs, siempre que solo se tenga activa a una de ellas en todo el proceso... eso daría una capacidad ingente de almacenamiento. 


La modificación del usd-sd ha consistido en eliminar toda la circuitería excepto el alimentador de 3.3V y sus condensadores. Como adaptador de señales 5~3.3V he usado un 7407 que es un buffer no inversor con salidas en colector abierto, con resistencias de pull-up a 3.3V de 4K7. Solo se hace en las tres señales de salida, la de entrada va directa a la SD. Luego unos cablecillos a los terminales del conector de la SD y listo.
De todos modos he encontrado un adaptador de SD para arduino por unos 2€ y lo he pedido, pero a saber cuando llegará.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 1, 2012)

Feliz año nuevo.
Poca cosa concreta he hecho estos días;


 Ya me funciona "la otra SD", la he formateado con: https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_3/eula_windows/

He hecho parte de las librerías para kicad con los arduinos como componentes


----------



## NarXEh (Ene 1, 2012)

Buenas!

Feliz año... sorprendente tu proyecto. Ya se que estas mas avanzado con el pero te consegui unos "esquemas" de un osciloscopio rigol (talvez te sirvan de algo en un futuro)

http://rigol.codenaschen.de/index.php/Schematics

sin mas que decir me despido

saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Ene 1, 2012)

Gracias, cualquier idea es bienvenida, aunque tengo mas o menos claro que es lo que voy a hacer.
Como además voy aprendiendo de todo, ahora estoy algo liado con kicad, me está gustando bastante, sobre todo el precio ;-)

He estado sopesando la posibilidad de añadir una pantallita LCD de movil; tengo dos iguales y parece que hay librerías, pero de momento lo voy a dejar o haré el superinstrumento del que no funcione absolutamente nada porque no acabe ni una sola  de las partes.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2012)

Esto sigue... aunque no lo parezca.
Hoy ha llegado el adaptador de SD, este concretamente.
O soy yo muy tonto o los chinos estos lo son (o quizás sean demasiado listos), el circuito lleva un regulador de 3.3V y la adaptación para 3.3V consiste en; en la linea CS nada de nada, en el resto de líneas una resistencia de pullup de 10k a +3.3V. Peeero que yo sepa el arduino no tiene salidas en colector abierto así que ya me contarás que adaptación es esa, sobre todo la de la línea CS que no lleva nada, luego las líneas MISO que no precisa apdaptar e IRQ que no se usa si que llevan resistencia.
Total, menos mal que es barato y lo arreglaré con un cutter y un poco de estaño.
Pondré un "briconsejo" de como adaptar un lector usb a spi, me fío mas de lo que yo he hecho que de esto.

Iba a comprar otros módulos de la misma web pero ya no se si atreverme.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2012)

Bueno tras unos días peleandome con una hoja de cálculo (cuando uno se atasca en una tontería no se desatasca así como así) ya tengo calculadas las resistencias de los divisores.
Ahora tengo una duda:
¿Ajusto el error de la tolerancia y de no ser valores estandard poniendo un potenciometro/resistencia ajustable en serie con cada una de ellas o lo ajusto por software?
La historia es que si hay 8 escalas para dos canales son 16 potenciometros de ajuste...y eso es caro y voluminoso... 

Había pensado formar cada una de las resistencias por dos en serie de valores comerciales para ajustar un poco mas y luego lo que falte + tolerancia ya ajustar con alguna señal "calibrada"

Las escalas que he pensado son, están en alcance (Vpp):
1, 2, 5, 10, 20, 50, 100, 200
Eso correspondería a lo mismo /10 V/div para diez divisiones (los osciloscopios suelen tener 8)
Teniendo en cuenta que el ADC es de 10 bits mas o menos sale como a 1000 veces menos V por bit...

Por si a alguien le interesa la hoja de cálculo, descargar de aquí.


----------



## electroandres (Ene 15, 2012)

Con  tener las resistencia de tolerancia al 1% creo que no va a ser necesario tener los potenciometros de ajuste. Ademas, si te pones en exquisito, tambien cada componente activo tiene resistencia de entrada y otros factores que hagan que ese 1% no sea problema. Cuaquier cosa que detectes un error en la medicion, lo arreglas por software


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2012)

Una cosa es querer esas resistencia y otra es encontrarlas, las que tengo a mano son las "normalitas" del 5%, luego está el valor, por ejemplo me salen de:
-Infinito, osea no poner nada (de estas si que tengo) ;-)
-235000; una de 230k y una de 4k7
-58750; Una de 56k y una de 2k7
-26111,11; etc etc
-12368,42
-4795,91
-2373,73
-1180,90

Eso mas la resistencia interna del multiplexor cuya datasheet dice algo así como que típico 1k máximo 25k ...  me quedaré con 1k esperando tener un circuito típico.

No se si ir a las tiendas de electrónica de mi localidad, curiosamente de lo último que fui a comprar tenían (del precio mejor no hablar)


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 15, 2012)

Yo creo que más que el valor medio, deberías tratar de que sean resistencias de baja tolerancia, para luego tener la menor incertidumbre posible sin importar que tu media (hablando de la cte del atenuador) no sea exactamente la que buscas, ya que a la larga será solo un valor de offset y como bien dijiste luego lo podrías corregir por soft (ya sea en la PC o en el uC) agregando alguna función de calibración que agregue a la cuenta final una cierta "constante de calibración".

Acá en Argentina se consiguen sin problemas resistencias del 1%, pero tolerancias menores como 0,5 o 0,1% en su momento no pude conseguir.


----------



## electroandres (Ene 15, 2012)

no son dificiles de conceguir las resistencias de 1%, por lo menos aca (Bs As. Argentina). intenta encontrarlas, porque sino la medicion va a ser muy erronea. Porque si usas un tester para medir el valor de la resistencia resultante o potenciometro, tambien va a estar mal ya que los instrumentos tienen un % de error segun su calidad. En el lugar que conceguiste el modulo bluetooth y la tarjeta sd, DEBE ESTAR LAS RESISTENCIAS DE 1%. 
Si deseas la presicion de uno profecional, tienes que hacerlo con resistencias variables multivueltas y un instrumento de medicion de alta o muy alta calidad. Medir la tension en el divisor mientras vas regulando el resistor hasta que te de el porcentaje.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 15, 2012)

El tema de usar multivueltas, es que a larga también tenés que calibrarlo con un instrumento con una buena incertidumbre. En cambio si solo usará resistencias, la tolerancia ya está definida por el fabricante y te ahorras el tema de calibrar divisor por divisor.

Para que se entienda lo que digo:





El tiene que evitar el 1er caso, el error aleatorio y eso lo hace bajando las tolerancias de sus componentes, en cambio el 2do caso simplemente es mover el offset de la medición (calibración).

Perdón por el tamaño de las imágenes, estaría piola una herramienta que permita limitar el tamaño de las imagenes.


----------



## electroandres (Ene 15, 2012)

Lo que dije yo era mas una posibilidad por si no encontraba las resistencias de 1%. Igual, si hay algun error de medicion y se quiere corregir, igual va a necesitar otro de muy alta calidad para identificar cual es el error y donde se produce.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 15, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Bueno tras unos días peleandome con una hoja de cálculo (cuando uno se atasca en una tontería no se desatasca así como así) ya tengo calculadas las resistencias de los divisores.
> Ahora tengo una duda:
> ¿Ajusto el error de la tolerancia y de no ser valores estandard poniendo un potenciometro/resistencia ajustable en serie con cada una de ellas o lo ajusto por software?
> La historia es que si hay 8 escalas para dos canales son 16 potenciometros de ajuste...y eso es caro y voluminoso...
> .........


Te estás complicando la vida inútilmente.
Para las resistencias del divisor se pone el valor comercial mas cercano y tolerancia 5%. Por que?
Porque por un lado tenes en serie la resistencia del multiplexor, que no es lineal ni constante con la temperatura.
Por otro, el valor convertido por el AD es relativo a una tensión de referencia. Si la  exactitud de esta tension de referencia no está por debajo del 1% de nada sirve que calcules el divisor al 1%.
Y por otro, precisiones del 1% (y mejor) solo la encontrás en buenos testers y en la escala de CC , los comunes son al 2%. En osciloscopios la precisión es menor.


La corrección de las escalas se hace por software pero a medida que se van leyendo.
Si es una visualización en tiempo real, no se multiplica por una constante valor por valor, sino que se dibuja la cuadrícula afectada por el factor de escala correspondiente.
Si se ponen cursores y se quiere mostrar el valor, solo ahí se lo multiplica por la constante de escala.

Si los valores leídos terminan en un archivo, o se los corrije al momento de grabar o que se encargue de eso el programa que los lea.

Como por más que uses un divisor de resistencias ideales, igual vas a tener que calibrar para conocer las verdaderas constantes de escala y los offsets no te salvás de la utilidad de una corrección por soft.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 16, 2012)

Evidentemente solo voy a hacer un "blutuloscopio", la pega del ajuste por soft es que debería de realizarse en cada uno de los equipos que hiciese en una hipotética tirada de instrumentos.

 Edito, y ahora que pienso el de los potenciometros también... Buen dato para poner en la EEPROM que no sabía para qué usarla, de paso se puede poner en un modo calibración en el que se le metan tensiones conocidas y el solo se calibre...

Si que es cierto que la resistencia interna del multiplexor es "a saber cuanta" concretamente el datasheet dice que entre 250 y 1050 Ω
En su día yo tenía algunas resistencias del 1% (eran negras sin bandas) pero con lo decaido que está el mercado no se si tendrán, me acercaré a preguntar. El caso es que de las "normales" tengo de todos los valores medio quilo de cada... así que a no ser que tengan de todos los valores y a precios bajos pondré "normales"
Otra cuestión es que un potenciómetro es susceptible de ensuciarse o estropearse mas que una resistencia y calibrar 16 no me apetece mucho.

Gracias a todos por la orientación, seguiré informando.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Evidentemente solo voy a hacer un "blutuloscopio", la pega del ajuste por soft es que debería de realizarse en cada uno de los equipos que hiciese en una hipotética tirada de instrumentos.
> Edito, y ahora que pienso el de los potenciometros también... Buen dato para poner en la EEPROM que no sabía para qué usarla, de paso se puede poner en un modo calibración en el que se le metan tensiones conocidas y el solo se calibre...


El ajuste es lo mismo que si usaras las resistencias "justas", porque si en lugar de quedarte el divisor total en x10 te queda en x10.78, se graba esa constante y listo.

Pero si buscás una mayor precisión ya tenés que tener en cuenta la resistencia del Mux y el valor  real de la tensión de referencia --> igual tenes que calibrar equipo por equipo, con la ventaja de que por soft, el usuario puede entrar en una rutina de calibración cuando quiere (lee un valor conocido, escribe "con cursores" el valor verdadero, el soft ajusta las constantes y las guarda en EEPROM.


> Si que es cierto que la resistencia interna del multiplexor es "a saber cuanta" concretamente el datasheet dice que entre 250 y 1050 Ω


El rango es amplio porque no es lineal y depende de la tensión de alimentación y la temperatura.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 16, 2012)

Pues si, creo que la mejor opción es poner un modo de calibración que diga
"Conecte una tensión de referencia"
"Indique el valor de esa tensión"
Y que internamente la mida en todas las escalas y ajuste, eso lo guarda en la eeprom para multiplicar después y listo.
Como se manejará desde el PC o algo semejante el interface/menú puede ser muy sencillo y cómodo de ajustar.

Otra cosa que estoy pensando es si poner la conexión a GND de la entrada para calibrar el cero o no. Yo creo que si, y si la pongo si lo hago con un interruptor físico, perdiendo una escala o con un "trozo" de un 4060


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 16, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Te estás complicando la vida inútilmente.
> Para las resistencias del divisor se pone el valor comercial mas cercano y tolerancia 5%. Por que?
> Porque por un lado tenes en serie la resistencia del multiplexor, que no es lineal ni constante con la temperatura.
> Por otro, el valor convertido por el AD es relativo a una tensión de referencia. Si la  exactitud de esta tension de referencia no está por debajo del 1% de nada sirve que calcules el divisor al 1%.
> Y por otro, precisiones del 1% (y mejor) solo la encontrás en buenos testers y en la escala de CC , los comunes son al 2%. En osciloscopios la precisión es menor.



Habrá que ver en cuanto influyen o no esas resistencias, tal vez como decís entre usar resistencias de 1% y 5% no hay mucha diferencia, pero para saberlo bien antes debería hacer un estudio de incertidumbre para detectar cual de la fuentes de error tiene mayor peso:

- Atenuadores
- Mux analógico
- Ganancia de los amplificadores
- Tensión de offset usado como masa virtual
- A/D con su tensión de referencia
- Circuito de disparo (esta etapa agregará incertidumbre en la medición temporal)

Cada una de esas etapas irá agregando incertidumbre y dependiendo de cuanto habrá que enfocarse en una etapa o varias. Hacer ese tipo de estudio no es difícil, si engorroso debido a las cuentas que hay que hacer, pero a la larga te da un buen panorama de donde se encuentra la fuente/s de mayor incertidumbre.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 16, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Habrá que ver en cuanto influyen o no esas resistencias, tal vez como decís entre usar resistencias de 1% y 5% no hay mucha diferencia, pero para saberlo bien antes debería hacer un estudio de incertidumbre para detectar cual de la fuentes de error tiene mayor peso:
> 
> - Atenuadores
> - Mux analógico
> ...



En cualquier instrumento de medición lo que verdaderamente interesa es la estabilidad del circuito, porque la exactitud se soluciona en la calibración. 
De nada sirve usar un divisor al 0.1% si la tensión de referencia del conversor es el 7805 o las pilas de alimentación.
Así como tampoco sirve un 0.1% garantizado a 20°C y que a 50°C tenga 10% de error.

Es por eso que todo debe estar acorde, desde el momento que los conversores de los micros no son conversores de precisión no tiene sentido un divisor ultra estable/exacto, aunque tampoco es cuestión de meter cualquier basura que sume error inútilmente.
Como ser, antes que usar resistencias de carbón usemos de metal-film y de mux no usemos un CD4051.

El resto de los errores que enumerás no tiene sentido calcularlos porque se que son constantes   que se eliminan al calibrar el equipo.  
Algo que de manera directa o indirecta hay que hacer siempre, o acaso se pretende embalarlo sin siquiera haberlo probado después del montaje?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 16, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> De nada sirve usar un divisor al 0.1% si la tensión de referencia del conversor es el 7805 o las pilas de alimentación.



Completamente de acuerdo, por eso la recomendación de hacer un estudio de incertidumbre una vez que ya se tienen en mente el diseño, para darte cuenta que este tipo de componentes pesaría mucho en la incertidumbre final y usando un simple diodo zener como voltaje de referencia que no sale caro bajás muchísimo el error.



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Es por eso que todo debe estar acorde, desde el momento que los conversores de los micros no son conversores de precisión no tiene sentido un divisor ultra estable/exacto, aunque tampoco es cuestión de meter cualquier basura que sume error inútilmente.



No estoy del todo de acuerdo, en muchos casos el ADC es el que menos error mete en un circuito que requiere una cierta adaptación como en este caso, para darte un ej. el ADC de un Atmega8 con una buena tensión de referencia puede meter menos error que un amplificador instrumental.



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Como ser, antes que usar resistencias de carbón usemos de metal-film y de mux no usemos un CD4051.



Nuevamente estoy de acuerdo, por un lado buenas resistencias (hasta el 1% puedo hablar) no son caras y por el lado del MUX habrá que ver como lo implementa en el circuito, si lo hace como publicó arriba puede tener 2 problemas:

- Quemar las entradas del mux si no pone algún limitador
- El tremendo error que mete ese MUX.

Como alternativa no muy cara (si más aparatosa en el PCB) le recomendaría usar algo como publiqué en este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/llave-electronica-alta-tension-66774/

En ese post se usa mosfet 2N7000 que te garantizan tener un rds(on) menor a 10ohms con una cierta tensión en gate.



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> El resto de los errores que enumerás no tiene sentido calcularlos porque se que son constantes que se eliminan al calibrar el equipo.



Acá tampoco estoy de acuerdo, la ganancia del amplificador operacional dependerá de los valores de las resistencias que se usen en la topología planteada las cuales tendrás su propia tolerancia, como también tendrá una cierta tensión de offset que agregará un cierto valor de tensión a la salida. Por el lado del circuito disparador, el error lo meterá en la medición temporal y dependerá de posibles ruidos a los que este expuesto y las posibles tensiones mínimas que podrá usar como disparo.

La discusión es interesante y creo que da tela para rato, pero todo siempre dependerá de lo que este buscando Scooter y como el desee resolverlo.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2012)

Bueno, esto continúa; ya tengo conectado un 4051. Mañana pienso añadir el operacional y a la entrada analógica. 

Tras darle vueltas voy a hacerlo de tres entradas. En principio dos de señal y una de sincronismo/trigger pero llegado el caso la usaré como entrada para ver trifásica. (no faltéis al funeral del día de la prueba, estáis invitados )

Al final he ajustado "un poco" las resistencias del divisor; cada una de ellas está compuesta de dos resistencias en serie como comentamos.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2012)

Bueno, el primer adaptador de señal con un 4051 funcionó razonablemente. Ahora estoy montando los otros dos para sacar conclusiones de si varía mucho el diseño entre dos montajes teóricamente iguales etc.

Hacía mil años que no montaba prototipos soldando en una placa perforada... ya ni me acordaba de lo que se tarda; conexiones que se olvidan y tonterías semejantes...


----------



## Davis89 (Jul 11, 2013)

felicitaciones por este tema, es muy interesante... 
quisiera saber si lograste terminar el proyecto, y si es que funciono, ya que me gustaria que me ayudes, puesto que yo estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo pero con un arduino due, un bluetooth y un android...
hasta ahora ya tengo la comunicacion del arduino con el android, pero no logro graficar los graficos en tiempo real, quisiera que me ayudes co eso y con los esquematicos que utilizaste para hacerle autorango....

de antemano muchas gracias....


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Pues se quedó parado, monté bastantes cosas y me lié con otras...
Este verano lo quería retomar ya que he hecho mas cosas con arduino y tengo mas soltura.
También quería hacer el "cliente" de un PC o directamente en android.
Si nos unimos varios y aportamos ideas y ánimos podemos llevarlo adelante.

Lo que tengo montado son tres entradas de ganancia seleccionable con tres multiplexores analógicos 4051 y luego tres etapas de amplificación con un lm324 pero aún no los he probado.
También me quedé a mitad de documentarlo y quería retomarlo pasa que no se me olvide del todo.

Autorango aún no es pero es fácil hacerlo; con salidas digitales se selecciona la ganancia de un atenuador con el multiplexor y después pasa a la entrada analógica.


----------



## Davis89 (Jul 12, 2013)

esto es lo que yo tengo hasta el momento....


----------

